# Lost strap bag near Westwater



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*westwater strap bag*

I'll be doing a solo day run tomorrow will check ramp area for ya


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, Ric. New intel from my buddy (who was behind me and didn't stop to get it) is that it was on eastbound I-70 maybe a mile from the Loma exit. Thanks for keeping an eye out for it and have a fun trip!


----------

